# Not a review but i need help!



## Dixon's BBQ (Jun 11, 2020)

When my wife and I opened our restaurant a year and a half ago, we bought the equipment and things out of another restaurant. In that stuff were 2 pans. The pans are stainless steel. They are 16x16 3/8 inches inside dimensions and 6 inches deep. I have attached pictures of them. I'd like to know the proper name for these pans because I need more. Can anyone help me? Thanks!


----------



## halb (May 25, 2015)

That is an odd size. Perhaps they were from some equipment that they were specially made for. Any reason you couldn't use a standard size? Those are called hotel pans or food pans.

https://www.webstaurantstore.com/guide/556/food-pan-buying-guide.html


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

If those are pans that insert into a hot or cold holding table, then, its not surprising that the size is odd. If this what they're for, then, I suppose you can look around and hope to find some, which is definitely hit or miss. Or you could contact the manufacturer of your holding table and perhaps they have some in stock.

Lastly, like @halb said, you can have some made if all else fails.

Good luck.


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

What kind of food did the other restaurant serve? On two sides of the pans there are little cutouts in the middle of the edge. That tells me they were intended for a specific piece of equipment. If you have a food equipment supplier near you, they should able to locate what equipment that was, especially if it relates to the kind of food the other restaurant served. Even more so if the same supplier sold them the equipment. 
I realize I am using old school thinking since every thing is sold on line these days but even then a search through some on line equipment catalogues should locate the pans. I would start with looking for some sort of steam or holding table. 
You haven't said what you need the pans for but I would think standard 6 inch deep hotel pans would work as well. Those are much easier to locate. Essentially the same as you have but rectangular instead of square.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Dixon's BBQ said:


> They are 16x16 3/8 inches inside dimensions and 6 inches deep


Those dimensions say deli pan to me, so they probably come out of a prep table refrigerated unit.


----------



## Seoul Food (Sep 17, 2018)

cheflayne said:


> Those dimensions say deli pan to me, so they probably come out of a prep table refrigerated unit.


Those look like the drawer inserts we have on our butcher block table


----------



## Dixon's BBQ (Jun 11, 2020)

Seoul Food said:


> Those look like the drawer inserts we have on our butcher block table


They very well could be something like that. We went from catering from home to a full blown restaurant. There are still lots of gadgets that could make my life easier, that i don't know about.


----------



## Dixon's BBQ (Jun 11, 2020)

chefwriter said:


> What kind of food did the other restaurant serve? On two sides of the pans there are little cutouts in the middle of the edge. That tells me they were intended for a specific piece of equipment. If you have a food equipment supplier near you, they should able to locate what equipment that was, especially if it relates to the kind of food the other restaurant served. Even more so if the same supplier sold them the equipment.
> I realize I am using old school thinking since every thing is sold on line these days but even then a search through some on line equipment catalogues should locate the pans. I would start with looking for some sort of steam or holding table.
> You haven't said what you need the pans for but I would think standard 6 inch deep hotel pans would work as well. Those are much easier to locate. Essentially the same as you have but rectangular instead of square.


We have a Southern Pride SC 200 smoker in our kitchen that we use primarily. I like to cook my Boston butts and briskets in pans to help retain moisture. Cooking them in full size hotel pans, i can cook 10 at a time. If I use the pan this post is about, I can use it on the top shelf and hold 4 butts in it, making my total 12. I'm actually just looking for pans that will fill the shelves up more completely, so I can increase our capacity to 20 butts or more at a time. I know I could cook directly on the smoker racks, but it makes a huge mess in my smoker and kitchen floor. We are feeding 300+/day from 1030-noon every day. We could really use the extra capacity. If push comes to shove, I'll break out the stick burner.


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

One of them looks like a steam table insert water pan. It doesn't have a flat bottom.


----------



## halb (May 25, 2015)

chefbillyb said:


> One of them looks like a steam table insert water pan. It doesn't have a flat bottom.


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Dixon's BBQ (Jun 11, 2020)

halb said:


> I was thinking the same thing.


The pictures are both of the same pan. They were in the restaurant we bought out. There were no appliances that I saw that they'd fit in, but, then again, we didn't buy all the appliances they had.


----------

